# I want to setup a FOWLR tank.



## dsudipto1980 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi,
I want to setup a FOWLR tank (55G) and one of my LFS have suggested me, that using a LR and LS with a wavemaker and TOP filter (600L/hr) will do the job. I just want to confirm, that just a single TOP filter can be used in a Salt water fish tank?

I am so confused about the marine setup by reading so many threads from the internet.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

dsudipto1980 said:


> Hi,
> I want to setup a FOWLR tank (55G) and one of my LFS have suggested me, that using a LR and LS with a wavemaker and TOP filter (600L/hr) will do the job. I just want to confirm, that just a single TOP filter can be used in a Salt water fish tank?
> I am so confused about the marine setup by reading so many threads from the internet.


With a FOWLR, yea you can get away with just using that filter, along with Live Rock and Live Sand. Wave maker not needed in there though, just use a couple of Powerheads to move the water around. And, a skimmer on that 55g is also recommended, one rated for 2 times your water volume. The skimmer will grab junk from the water column before it becomes an issue. Helps with your Trates.


----------



## dsudipto1980 (Sep 5, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> With a FOWLR, yea you can get away with just using that filter, along with Live Rock and Live Sand. Wave maker not needed in there though, just use a couple of Powerheads to move the water around. And, a skimmer on that 55g is also recommended, one rated for 2 times your water volume. The skimmer will grab junk from the water column before it becomes an issue. Helps with your Trates.


Thank You for the reply, can I fit the skimmer on the tank, as I do not want to install a sump at this moment.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

dsudipto1980 said:


> Thank You for the reply, can I fit the skimmer on the tank, as I do not want to install a sump at this moment.


Yup. I use a Hang On Back Skimmer myself, no sump. You just have to make sure your water level in the tank stays the same day to day.


----------

